# الى الاخوة المختصين بخزانات الوقود



## ابو سيف العراقي (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اني مهندس اعمل في مصفى للنفط ويوجدلدينا خزانات كبيرة جدا وقد تم تكليفنا ببناء خزان جديد لذى احتاج المساعد لتعلم طريق عمل الخزانات وكذلك الععد التخصصية لذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## majjj (1 مايو 2010)

اتمنـي ان تجد ماتبحث عنه 

في هذه المجموعه من الكتب

http://arabsh.com/3kzbvla3i9ki.html


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 مايو 2010)

قمت خلال الفترة الماضية بتنزيل ملفات خزانات الوقود على الرابط التالي
[http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192399.html[/URL]


----------



## jouini87 (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لست بخبيرة ولكن وجدت هذه الملفات وإن شاء الله تفيدك
design and inspection of storge tank

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/...rage_tank.html

*Handbook of Storage Tank Systems

**http://mihd.net/29bagv


*


----------



## رمزة الزبير (2 مايو 2010)

نرفق مستندات ExxonMobil Engineering Practice (EMEP عن خزانات الوقود


----------



## رمزة الزبير (2 مايو 2010)

عند إعداد مجال عمل لإنشاء خزان جديد يجب معرفة الضغط حيث حسب قولك بان الخزانات كبيرة أي ستكون خزانات عمودية وفوق الأرض والهدف من معرفة الضغط هو تحديد المواصفات التي ستتبع لتصميم الخزان فمثلا:
1-خزانات الضغط الجوي من الفولاذ وفوق الأرض يكون المعيار API STD 650.
2- خزانات الضغط المنخفض من الفولاذ وفوق الأرض يكون المعيار API STD 620.
3- خزانات الضغط المرتفع عادة تستخدم مواصفات الجمعية الامريكية للمهندسين الأمريكية ASME.
المرحلة الثانية هي تحديد درجة الحرارة حتى تتم معرفة نوع الفولاذ وهناك منحني موجود بالفصل الثاني من معيار API STD 650 يوضح العلاقة بين درجة الحرارة والسمك و نوع الفولاذ.
ثم تأتي طريقة التصميم وهو موضحة بالفصل الثالث API STD 650 يبدأ بوصلات اللحام ،ثم الآتي:
1.	حساب السمك لصفائح القاع التي يجب أن لا يقل سمكها عن 6مم ويضاف سماحية التآكل وعرضها لا يقل عن 1800مم.
2.	حساب السمك للصفائح الحلقية لقاع الخزان وهذه الصفائح هي التي تربط قاع الخزان بجداره التي يجب أن لا يقل سمكها عن 6مم ويضاف سماحية التآكل وعرضها 600 مم ، في العادة يكون الصفائح أكثرا سمكاً من صفائح القاع وهناك معادلة وجدول API STD 650 يبين العلاقة بين سمك الصفائح الأولي للجدار وأجهاد الإختبار الهيدورستاتيكي للمادة وسمك الصفائح الحلقية.
3.	حساب السمك لصفائح الجدار والذي يتكون من عدة COURSES وهناك طريقتين :
•	Calculation of Thickness by the 1-Foot Method
•	Calculation of Thickness by the Variable Design-Point Method
الملحق A يبين سمك الجدار لخزانات ذات الأقطار الصغيرة.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (2 مايو 2010)

تقسم الخزانات إلى نوعين :
- خزانات ذات سقف عائم و تقسم إلى فئتين:
- خزانات مكشوفة على الهواء .OPEN TOP . FLOATING ROOF TANK
- خزانات مغطاة .COVERED FLOATONG ROOF TANK
- خزانات ذات سقف ثابت.
4/1/1 - المسافة الدنيا بين خزانات كافة المشتقات النفطية :
أ- خزانات فوق سطح الأرض:
- خزانين قطر كل منهما اقل من 45 مترا .
- سدس ( 6/1 ) مجموع قطريهما بغض النظر عن نوع سقفيهما.
-خزانين قطر كل منهما يساوي 45مترا وأكثر وذات سقفين عائمين.
- ربع ( 4/1) مجموع قطريهما .
- خزانين قطر كل منهما يساوي 45 مترا أو أكثر ذات سقفين ثابتين.
- ثلث (3/1) مجموع قطريهما.
- فيما خص خزانات القار ( الإسفلت ) تكون المسافة بين الخزانين 1.5 متر .
- تأمينا للحماية و السلامة العامة تعتمد الشروط القصوى أي تطبق المسافة الأطول بين الخزانين تابعين لفئتين مختلفتين من الفئات المذكورة .
4/1/2/- المسافة الدنيا بين الخزانات وحدود العقارات المجاورة :
أ- خزانات فوق سطح الأرض .
- عن حدود الملكية العقارية مسافة تساوي ارتفاع الخزان على أن لا تقل عن 15 مترا.
- عن حدود العقار الصناعي المجاور 30مترا .
- عن حدود العقار السكني المجاور 50 مترا .
- عن حدود منطقة سكنية تضم مستشفيات أو مدارس أو فنادق أو مطاعم أو أندية أو ملاهي 150مترا .
- تحتسب المسافات أعلاه اعتبارا من التراجعات الإلزامية القانونية على الطرقات العامة.
- تتضمن المسافات المدرجة أعلاه الطرقات الفرعية و سكك الحديد الفرعية و الأنهر و مجارى المياه و الشواطىء باستثناء التراجع القانوني عن حدود الملكية العقارية .
شروط فنية عامة لتصميم وانشاء الخزانات:
- يجب ان تتحمل ارضية الحزانات حدا ادنى ضعفي وزن الخزانات وهي مملوءة بالماء .
- تتألف قاعدة الخزان من حلقة من الخرسانة المقواة بداخلها رمل صخري او بجسيمات ناعمة ( نحاتة) . يغطي الرمل او الجسيمات بمواد عازلة قارية ( اسفلتية ) .
- تدهن صفائح قعر الخزام من الجهة التي تلامس المواد العازلة القارية (الاسفلتية ) بمادة مانعة للتآكل المستند API Standard 650 Appendix “B” والمستند API 620 Appendix تؤخذ كافة الاحتياطات وتعتمد احدث الوسائل لتفادي زربان المشتقات النفطية من قعر الخزان خوفا من تشربها الى داخل الارض.
- يصنع قعر الخزان من صفائح فولاذ وفقا للمواصفات العالمية على ان لا تقل سماكتها عن 8 مم بما فيها احتياطي التآكل .
- يجب تصنيع قعر الخزان من اكبر صفائح فولاذ ممكنة لتحمل وزن وضغط المشتقات النفطية.
- يمنع انشاء خزانات ذات قعر مسطح ويعتمد فقط القعر المخروطي الشكل (Cone Bottom) المتصل في ادنى نقطة منه بقسطل لتصريف المياه والرواسب من الخزان.
- تطبق المواصفات الواردة في API 650 على نوعية وقياسات صفائح الفولاذ كما يجب ان تحمل هذه الصفائح شهادة بتركيبها الكيمائي وخصائصها المكنكية من بلد المنشأ .
يمنع استعمال صفائح فولاذ لجسم الخزان لا تقل سماكتها عن 6.00 مم بما فيها احتياطي التآكل
- يحدد احتياطي التآكل ب 1.59 مم كحد ادنى لجميع صفائح الفولاذ .
- يجب الا يتعدى ارتفاع الخزان عن قاعدته اكثر من 18 مترا .
- تلحم سقوف كافة الخزانات مع اطراف جسم الخزان وفق طريقة التلحيم الضعيف. Weak Roof to shell seam .
- يسمح بتعبئة كل خزان حتى 98% من سعته الاعتبارية وبالتالي يترك فراغ يوازي 2% من هذه السعة ، وفي جميع الاحوال يمنع تعبئة اي خزان فوق حلقة التلحيم الضعيف (WEAK SEAM) .
- يجهز كل خزان بفتحة لا يقل قطرها عن 60 سم لاعمال الصيانة والتنظيف.
- يجهز كل خزان تفوق سعته 5000 متر مكعب سلالم فولاذ خاصة به.
- يمكن استعمال ممرات الفولاذ الهوائية بين مجموعة خزانات سعة كل واحدة منها دون 5000 متر مكعب شرط ان تكون في حوض تجميع واحد وان يؤمن لكل اربعة منها سلالم فولاذ عدد 2.
- تجهز سقوف الخزانات والممرات الهوائية والسلالم بسياج للوقاية.
- تركز فتحة اخذ العينات والقيس في اقرب نقطة من سلالم الفولاذ وتجهز بسهم علام ثابت لاخذ القيس.
- يجهز سقف كل خزان مصنع وفقا للمرجع API 650 بفتحة للتهوئة بغية تامين ضغط داخلي يعادل الضغط الجوي او بصمام بغية المحافظة على ضغط جوي لا يتعدى 17.2 كيلو بسكال وفقا للمستند 2000 وفقا للمرجع API 650 APPENDIX F.
- يجهز سقف كل خزان مصنع وفقا للمرجع API 620 بصمام او صمامات امان بغية المحافظة على الضغط الجوي داخل الخزان لا يتعدى 103.4 كيلو باسكال.
ملاحظة : بسبب اختلاف التصنيع نتيجة فارق الضغط لا يمكن استعمال خزان مصنع وفقا للمرجع API 650 كخزان مصنع وفقا للمرجع API 620 .
- يجب ترقيم كافة الخزانات بارقام لا يقل طولها عن متر.
- تثبت على كل خزان لوحة تبين :
- رقم ترخيص وزارة الصناعة والنفط.
- الشركة المصنعة.
- المواصفات المعتمدة.
- الضغط التصميمي .
- السعة الاعتبارية.
- القطر الاعتباري.
- الارتفاع الاعتباري.
- نوع المشتقات.
- تطلى الخزانات من الداخل بمواد مانعة للتآكل .
- يعتمد المرجع API 650 مستندا لتحديد طريقة ونوعية التلحيم.
- يجب اجراء الفحوصات التالية على الاقل بعد الانتهاء من تصنيع الخزان بواسطة معهد البحوث الصناعية او شركات متخصصة معتمدة :
- فحص بواسطة الماء والهواء للتأكد من قوة احتمال الخزان ومن عدم وجود اي تسرب او زربان.
- فحص نوعية وسماكة التلحيم بواسطة الاشعة السينية .
- فحص سماكة الحديد بواسطة التموجات فوق الصوتية ULTRA SONIC .
- يرفع تقرير فني مرفقا بنتائج الفحوصات الى وزارة الصناعة والنفط التي يعود اليها صلاحية اصدار التراخيص النهائية باستعمال الخزانات.
- يعتمد المستند API Stantard 2015 لتنظيف الخزانات.
- لتغيير وجهة استعمال خزان ما ، تطبق الاجراءات التالية :
أ - الحصول على موافقة اولية من وزارة الصناعة والنفط.
ب- تقديم دراسة فنية من قبل شركة متخصصة تؤكد ان التصميم الاساسي للخزان يسمح بتغيير وجهة استعماله ، كما تذكر في هذه الدراسة التعديلات و التجهيزات التي ستضاف الى الخزان كي يصبح مطابقا للمواصفات المعمول بها.
ج - اعادة كيل الخزان استنادا الى كثافة المادة النفطية التي ستخزن بداخله.
د- بعد الانتهاء من الاعمال الفنية المطلوبة يرفع ملف كامل الى وزارة الصناعة والنفط لاصدار الترخيص بتعديل وجهة استعمال الخزان.
- يجب ان يتضمن جدول كيل كل خزان ( كيل جديد او كيل دوري او كيل عند تغيير وجهة الاستعمال ) جداول تصحيحية بالنسبة للحرارة . وتؤخذ الكثافة والحرارة البيئية بعين الاعتبار في تركيب هذه الجداول .
- تستعمل احدى الطرق التالية لكيل الخزانات.
1- الكيل بواسطة استعمال السوائل ( ماء ) LIQUID المستند :
- API 2555.
- ASTM D 1406.
2- الكيل بواسطة المنظار البصري OPTICAL المستند ASTM 4738 .
3- الكيل بواسطة الحزام حول الخزان STRAPPIING المستند :
- API -2550.
- ASTM D -1220.

هذا المواصفات هي جزء من •	الشروط التنظيمية العامة لمجمعات المشتقات النفطية السائلة وصهاريج النقل و محطات التوزيع /لبنان.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (2 مايو 2010)

2- تصنيف المشتقات النفطية و المواد البتر وكيمائية السائلة :
تقسم المشتقات النفطية و المواد البتر وكيمائية السائلة إلى سوائل سريعة الالتهاب و سوائل قابلة للاحتراق
2/1 المواصفات :
- سوائل سريعة الالتهاب flammable liquids.
- سائل بحرارة وميض ( flash point) دون 37.8 درجة س وضغط بخاري (vapor pressure ) يزيد على 2068.6 مم زئبق (40 ليبرة بلانش المربع مطلق absolute)
عند حرارة 37.8 درجة س .
- سوائل قابلة للاحتراق compustible liquids.
- سائل بحرارة وميض تعادل أو تزيد على 37.8 درجة س.
2/2 تعريف:
- حرارة الوميض (flash point).
- بطريقة الكأس المغلق .
- (pensky - martens) هي الحرارة الدنيا لسائل ما ، التي تتصاعد من جرائها كمية كافية من أبخرة هذا السائل لتكون مع الهواء مزيجا قابلا للاشتعال قرب سطح السائل (astm - d93)
- ضغط البخار ( vapor pressure) .
هو الضغط المقاس وفق الطريقة المعتمدة من قبل الجمعية الاميركية للفحص و المواد ( astm - 323) .
- حرارة الغليان (boiling point) .
- الحرارة التي ينتج عندها السائل ضغطا بخاريا يعادل 760مم زئبق ( 14.7 ليبرة بلانش المربع جوي ) ( astm - d86).
2/3- تصنيف المشتقات النفطية و البتر وكيمائية السائلة :
الفئة الأولى : تتضمن سوائل بحرارة وميض دون 37.8 درجة س.
يمكن تجزئة هذه الفئة إلى :
أ- سوائل بحرارة وميض دون 22.8 درجة س و حرارة غليان دون 37.8 درجة س.
ب- سوائل بحرارة وميض دون 22.8 درجة س و حرارة غليان تعادل أو تزيد على 37.8 درجة س .
ج-سوائل بحرارة وميض تعادل أو تزيد على 22.8 درجة س وتقل عن 37.8 درجة س .
الفئة الثانية : تتضمن سوائل بحرارة وميض تعادل أو تزيد على 37.8 درجة س و تقل عن 60 درجة س .
الفئة الثالثة : تتضمن سوائل بحرارة وميض تعادل أو تزيد على 60 درجة س .
يمكن تجزئة هذه الفئة إلى :
أ- سوائل بحرارة وميض تعادل أو تزيد على 60 درجة س و تقل عن 93.4 درجة س.
ب- سوائل بحرارة وميض تعادل أو تزيد 93.4 درجة س .


•	الشروط التنظيمية العامة لمجمعات المشتقات النفطية السائلة وصهاريج النقل و محطات التوزيع


----------



## رمزة الزبير (6 مايو 2010)

الأخ: أبوسيف العراقي أرجو أن تكون المعلومات والمستندات التي قمت بأرفاقها مفيدة لكم ،ونحن على أتم الإستعداد لرد أي إستفسار لديكم في ذات الخصوص في حالة قدرتنا على ذلك حسب خبرتنا المتواضعة في هذا المجال. نرفق ملف أخر.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (20 مايو 2010)

*طريقة رفع الخزانات أثناء الصيانة*

عند إستبدال قاع خزانات الوقود أو الصفائح الحلقية للقاع أو قاعدة الخزان يتطلب الأمر رفع الخزان 
Tank Jacking 
Types of Jacks
Hydraulic jacks.
Air-bags.
نرفق ملف يوضح ذلك.


----------



## alharbi3d (20 مايو 2010)

أخ أبو سيف ممكن أفيدك إذا كنت تريد عمليات حسابية خاصة في
pressure vessel tank
وطرق تصميمها والمعدن المناسب 
فقط أريد معلومات أكثر عن مهية الضغط والحرارة والسائل المستخدم خاصة الكثافة النوعية له 
وإن كنت تريد حجم معين فيرجى تزويدي بها


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 يونيو 2010)

نرفق ملف عن 
standard vertical tanks
selection, design and fabrication


----------



## ibcet (30 يونيو 2010)

Thank you


----------



## محمدالتقازى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد مواصفات لخزان وقود سعة 20000 لتر مدفون تحت الارض يستعمل فى المحطات لتزويد بالوقود (بنزين ونفط وكيروسين)


----------



## عثمان الدشين (9 مارس 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا أختي رمزة وأرجو منك تزويدي بموضوع عن خزانات الغاز وأنواعها وكيفية تصميمها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عثمان الدشين (9 مارس 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر الاخت رمزة على هذا الموضوع المفيد وأرجوا منك ومن جميع الاخوة تزويدي بموضوع عن خزانات الغاز بصورة خصوصية (انواعها اشكالها ........الخ) وطريقة تصميمها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.mohamed201077 (21 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء واعنكم فى عملكم
شكرا


----------



## رائد حيران (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الاخوة الذين افادونا بهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## sgmah1985 (15 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله في مجهود الجميع


----------



## dhirgham (22 مايو 2011)

بحق تحله الكَعده وياكم


----------



## سرمد حمندي (27 مايو 2011)

شكراً لكل من اعطى معلومة افادتنا في حياتنا عسى الله يجعلها في كفة ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## حسام جاسم (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا للجميع كانت المعلومات نافعه وفقكم الله.


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (24 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر وتقدير لزمرة الزبير على التعاون والاهتمام .

جزاكم الله خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## captain waheeb (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً لكل أساتذتي اللذين قاموا بالمشاركة وجزى الله الجميع خيراً
موضوع استفدت منه كثيراً


----------



## فارس الأندلس (14 سبتمبر 2014)

جوزيتم خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------

